# Calendar not syncing



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

I am logged in but I cant see anything on my calendar on my Touchpad. Running cm9 alpha 0.5. I know i saw some ppl having trouble in the original post when the alpha came out. Anyone have a fix? thanks


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

Download koush's gapps and gapps fixer. Flash them, your good. You can find both with Google

Sent from my touchpad via tapatalk


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

leftovermagic said:


> Download koush's gapps and gapps fixer. Flash them, your good. You can find both with Google
> 
> Sent from my touchpad via tapatalk


Do i need to do anything to remove the old Gapps install first? I thought that Alpha .05 was supposed to get rid of the need for the fixer? Thanks for your help


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

also flash gapps fixer!


----------



## hmanxx (Jan 19, 2012)

use version v10 of gapps, which works well without the gapps fixer.


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

happypizza said:


> Do i need to do anything to remove the old Gapps install first? I thought that Alpha .05 was supposed to get rid of the need for the fixer? Thanks for your help


nope. Just flash over them.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

